
Gamifying a certain field and building an API, whats it worth? - zbruhnke
Just a quick question here, I am looking for opinions of other developers and possibly other freelancers as well.<p>I have made a name for myself over the past few years as a guy who can get things done with my software, i've built apps for sleeps shops, oil and gas companies, game companies, individuals and medium to large scale business operations ranging from wholesale fence to restaurant POS to bio technology.<p>In doing this I have almost exclusively declined equity stakes in favor of cash deals.<p>But recently I was hit up by a friend/acquaintance of mine who I respect and who no doubt has some business acumen. We have been tossing back and forth ideas about a project to work on together, but from the first convo to now the it has grown from a basic facebook app to a full scale web service with a fully functional API and capabilities to scale in a potentially infinite way.<p>Obviously this puts a little more time and pressure on me while also raising the bar from the original project scope.<p>Per my request I will be the sole developer on the project unless I deem help necessary at which time I will have discretion over who is hired and for what.<p>But my real question is, What(in equity) should I expect from a project like this? I have already said that any expenses incurred will have to be picked up by them, but what else should I be looking for here?<p>a deal that once looked good to me and that could be fun looks like it could turn into a monster of a project.<p>I would greatly appreciate any thoughts or feedback on this subject and look forward to hearing similar stories with both good and bad outcomes
======
michaeledwards
With your tech track record you're really talking about them hiring you on as
a founding CTO. You should get a corresponding amount of equity + salary as
investment is raised.

The in-between is to take cash up front with the idea that they can hire you
on long term as CTO as they raise cash.

